# Super cool fish



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

So i'm in my LFS and i'm looking in their discus/dwarf cichlid tank and i see a little colorfull guy swiming around that is neither of the two but looked like a killie to me. However when i asked the guy if it was he said 'Nope its a Goby'  So i asked him if he'd be alright in my soft/acidic tank and he said yes! Never been so excited about a fish to date!!!! He's a Peacock Gudgeon/Eye Spot Sleeper Goby and he's got some of the nicest freshwater coloring i've ever seen. He acclimated to my tank quite well and i've been tryin to look for some more info on these guys but i'm coming up a little short. Just want to be SURE of their living conditions so anyone that knows anything about them please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

If you google with the scientific name you will find quite a bit of useful info:
Tateurndina ocellicauda - Google Search

Breeding Tateurndina ocellicauda by Don Maloney, and by Ed Katuska, and by Don Barbour

Fishkeeping - Caresheets - Peacock Goby (Peacock Gudgeon, Eye-spot Sleeper) - Tateurndina ocellicauda


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Speaking of Gobies - My local Wal-Mart now stocks Knight Gobies (in FW  ).

They look really nice - I may yet have to convert my desktop to brackish.

Anyone have any success keeping a DP w/ a Knight goby?


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> Speaking of Gobies - My local Wal-Mart now stocks Knight Gobies (in FW  ).
> 
> They look really nice - I may yet have to convert my desktop to brackish.


WOW  As i was doing research on gobies i saw these and was intrigued. But all of the info on them i could find was def brackish conditions, thats pretty horrible of them. Made me want a brackish tank too!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Peacocks are cool fish I use to have some, the reason they aren't commonly available is because they are slow growers. I started off with 5 and the male started killing off everyone except his female of choice and they would spawn about every week or every other week.









Male guarding eggs on the first day of laying









Day 3 hatched









Day 7 wigglers


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

cool pics jubs!

knight gobys can live in fw though they dont live as long or do as well. most brackish water fish can acclimate to either extreme, its not really something to be upset about. if they arent telling people they do best in brackish water, thats an issue. i wouldnt shop at walmart for fish anyways. kinda depressing.

on a happier note, the peacock gundgeons are a really cool little fish that should do great in a plated tank with very few or very non aggressive fish. awesome little fish. the males have bulbous heads and the females are fatter with a black margin on their anal (and dorsal?) fins. gl


----------

